# Bailey got bit by a snake



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey woke me up to go potty and she got bit by a snake outside. I'm on my way to the emergency vet. Please pray for her. It is under her neck and swelling. I'm scared that it willblock her airway.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry........please keep us informed about Bailey. I will pray for her!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry, prayers are on the way for her, hope all is well and you got her there quickly.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG I hope she will be ok :bysmilie: 
Please update when you can. Poor Bailey, sending prayers and good wishes :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG... The prayers are going out like crazy for little Bailey! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

OMG... I am praying for little Bailey. Keep us posted.

Debbie


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Bailey rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I hope Bailey is okay. I'll be praying for her, and for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Praying real hard for her -- i am so sorry  give her kisses from the d gang


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for Bailey rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: OMG HOW HORRIBLE I HOPE SHES FINE rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh no! I am so sorry! I am praying like crazy for her. I hope Bailey is alright. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

oh no! i hope it wasnt a bad snake bite. we will be thinking of bailey!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: We're praying hard for Bailey. This is very scary. Please let us know an update as soon as possible.

Come on, little Bailey, hang in there and let the vet get the poison out of your system.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-Poor Bailey :bysmilie: I hope everything is okay!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG! This is really scary. I'll be checking bad for an update. I hope she's OK!!Prayers for Bailey and you.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you all for your prayers for Bailey. She is doing well now. Thank God it didn't swell much more or it would have closed her airway. She got a shot and is on meds. for the infection and swelling. Right now she is sleeping next to me. She definatly isn't her normal self right now but I think it may be the meds. For the next few days she has to stay calm and stay indoors to keep her from getting hot. We don't know what kind of snake it was bc we couldn't find it after it happened and my main concern was to get her to the vet. The vet said that he didn't seem to think that it got a lot of venom in her bc of the way the bite was. He also seemed to think that it was a copperhead or water mocassin. If it's a copperhead then he said the venom will rot the skin and a hole will be left where it bit her. (I'm praying that it's not) If it's a water mocassin then it will scab over and be much less serious. We should know in a day or so I suppose. Again thank you all so very much for your prayers!

Here is the bite...
[attachment=42336:untitled.bmp]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, I was on pins and needles waiting for you to write again. That bite looks ouchie-poor Bailey :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I'm so glad you saw it right away and were able to get her to the vet ASAP. I hope she recovers quickly!! rayer: Please give her kisses from Kos and I!! :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Oct 19 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653462


> Thank you all for your prayers for Bailey. She is doing well now. Thank God it didn't swell much more or it would have closed her airway. She got a shot and is on meds. for the infection and swelling. Right now she is sleeping next to me. She definatly isn't her normal self right now but I think it may be the meds. For the next few days she has to stay calm and stay indoors to keep her from getting hot. We don't know what kind of snake it was bc we couldn't find it after it happened and my main concern was to get her to the vet. The vet said that he didn't seem to think that it got a lot of venom in her bc of the way the bite was. He also seemed to think that it was a copperhead or water mocassin. If it's a copperhead then he said the venom will rot the skin and a hole will be left where it bit her. (I'm praying that it's not) If it's a water mocassin then it will scab over and be much less serious. We should know in a day or so I suppose. Again thank you all so very much for your prayers!
> 
> Here is the bite...
> [attachment=42336:untitled.bmp][/B]


oh how horrible!! But I'm glad she is ok now and will hope for continued recovery. Poor baby (and mom!) :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear she is home and doing well. I will still keep her in my prayers :grouphug: 

Cathy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad she is doing ok. make sure u watch for bruising elsewhere and also yellowing of her eyes. we had 2 snake bites last month and one needed 3 blood transfusions and the other had to be hospitalized for 1 week on fluids. hopefully ur baby isnt one of those cases. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh yikes! That looks painful.........please give Bailey a hug from us. Poor baby!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg poor little Bailey and you, what a horrible thing to have happen to her.
I will pray that she makes a full and speedy recovery :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so relieved to see your post and to see you got her to the vet and the swelling didn't get so bad as to block her airway! I've not been able to concentrate on anything, as I kept coming back looking for this update! 
That bite does look nasty! 
It's probably good if the meds keep her quiet so they can do their job. I'm praying like crazy there are no complications as Dr. Jamie mentioned but great she is aware and notified you of the "ifs" and so you can be on the look-out.

Come on Sweetie....heal up quickly!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Poor Bailey! Thank goodness she got medical attention so quickly. I will keep in her in our prayers...I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh my.....I'm so glad Bailey is doing ok. That bite looks nasty. I thank God her airway didn't swell shut. I just hate snakes! I always fear that one will bite Jaz. Did I mention I hate snakes! Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Poor Bailey I hope she gets well soon :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I am so sorry but so glad you got her to the vet and on meds. Lots of prayers going out to you both.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad she is home and prayers for continued healing -- that is so scary --where do you live?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW THAT LOOKED LIKE A BIG BITE.POOR BABY HOPEFULLY IT WILL HEAL QUICKLY WITHOUT ANY OTHER PROBLEMS.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I am SO relieved to see your update! Bailey has been in my thoughts and prayers all morning. I am so glad she's doing better and I hope she heals quickly. Poor baby. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG so glad she's asleep and doing better!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 19 2008, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653494


> so glad she is home and prayers for continued healing -- that is so scary --where do you live?[/B]


We live in Southwest Louisiana. It's actually been cold here the past few days and so we found it really strange that a snake would be out in the weather. It was in the upper 40's and low 50's the past two days at night.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

My son's yorkie got bit by a copperhead two years ago at his house :eek2_gelb2: ...right below her collar. Thay gave her an inflammation shot and antibiotics. The next day they took her in for another inflammation shot. Her whole belly ended up turning black and she laid on her back for a week. :smcry: Later icky fluid drained out of the holes. BUT it scabbed over and healed. She healed up and it did not leave a hole. Her hair covers the little white scar she still has. 

I know this shoulds bad but if this happens to your baby just keep checking with your vet. It can look gross.

I am glad you acted so quickly as I know that is important. Poor baby.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i just saw this thread. i'm so happy to hear that Bailey is doing better. :grouphug: :grouphug: please keep us updated.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

How scary! I hope she has a full recovery..


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear this!!! Hugs to you and Bailey and praying for a speedy recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor baby :grouphug: hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:eek2_gelb2: :OMG!: Thank God you got her to the vet. It looks awful but that can't be all there is to it---did they say if the effects will continue to change? I thought a water moc or cooperhead would be fatal to such a small animal.

Please be O.K. :Good luck: I'm glad I like in the NW!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to see your update. That was really scary! I hope she has a fast recovery.
:grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh gosh!!!! I'm glad she seems to be OK and hope that she continues to heal. What a scare!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: oh my gosh, I don't know what to say :new_shocked: pooor Bailey :smcry: I'll keep her in my prayers


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Still praying for Bailey. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh my, that bite looks really nasty. I'm so glad you were able to get to the vet quickly. It must have scared you to death, and Bailey, too! I hope sweet little Bailey will heal quickly and have no other side effects! :grouphug: 's to you both!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so scary  How is she doing now? 


[We live in Southwest Louisiana. It's actually been cold here the past few days and so we found it really strange that a snake would be out in the weather. It was in the upper 40's and low 50's the past two days at night.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Ouch..poor baby...hope things continue to improve for Bailey...hugs...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry , snake bites freak me out :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no! Poor baby! How scary this all must have been. I hope she recovers quickly and is back to her normal self soon. Poor girl


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG I just saw this. I am so glad your baby is OK. We live in the woods and I can't tell you how many times I go outside and find copperheads in the yard, like 2 weeks ago I scared up two of 'em. Several years ago, our Boykin Spaniel who weighed around 40 pounds, got bit on the leg. The vet said not to worry about it, just watch him which of course, we did. His leg swelled up, but the next day he was OK. Glad Baily is, too.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

OMG, I just saw this and it is so scarey! I'm so relieved to hear that Bailey is okay and hope that she heals quickly and is back to herself soon.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh my goodness, that looks painful! I'm glad it didn't swell any more than it did. I hope she's better tomorrow. Poor baby. And poor you, I know that scared you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in to see how Bailey is doing this evening. 

[attachment=42362:big_hugs.gif]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Bailey makes a swift and complete recovery.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Poor Bailey,

That's what scares me the most here. We are on 2.5 acres and I wont be able to let Katie out and about on her own.

The area around the house has been cleared but because we are in the worst drought on record here in Tasmania all the wildlife are coming around for food and water. And seeings I like feeding the birds and wildlife I will have to be very careful. :shocked: 

But I'm so glad that your baby is ok.



Hugs and missing tail wags


Dede and (waiting for Katie) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh poor baby....I am so glad to hear that she is doing ok though...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw your posting about Bailey. I'm so sorry this happened, but oh so glad that she is doing okay. Praying that she continues on the road to recovery. I would have totally freaked out and can only hope that I would be able to react as quickly as you did. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so happy she is doing ok :grouphug: I hope she continues to improve each day!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in on little Bailey to see how she's doing today! Praying all is well!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw your post yesterday, but got called away from the computer before I could respond - what a scare!!!! I sure hope Bailey continues to recover - I'll check back for an update.

:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for an update. 
I hope everything's going well with Bailey. This is so scary!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had company this weekend and am just now seeing this thread. How scary! I am so glad you got Bailey to the vet right away!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW WOW! I missed this thread! I am SO SORRY!! I am glad Bailey is doing better and I hope she continues to improve quickly! This is one of my biggest fears for the pups here. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just wanted to update everyone on Bailey. She is feeling better considering what happened.I finally got her to eat last night. Today she's doing a lot of sleeping but seems to be more comfortable than yesterday. The bite still looks nasty and I have been trying to keep her from scratching it. Her vet called yesterday afternoon to check on her and said that she seems to be doing better but isn't completly out of the woods yet. Thank you all for your prayers and support.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry Bailey got bitten. Hope she continues to improve daily. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Praying Bailey will be O.K. :Flowers 2: rayer:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Poor Bailey..Get well soon, little girl :wub: :wub: :wub: 


I HATE SNAKES!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG!! I just read this thread. Hoe scary, but I'm glad to hear Bailey is doing better today. Keep it up little girl.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hope Bailey is feeling better today.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I was glad to see the update that Bailey is feeling a little better and ate a little bit. I'm praying for her recovery to be complete with no complications.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am glad to hear that Bailey is doing better...feel better little one


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:shocked: Oh goodness, I certainly will ask in prayers for a swift, complete recovery for Bailey. What a scare!

This is one reason why I don't let our dogs play much in our yard. We have seen some pigmy rattlesnakes locally and it would KILL me to know one of our dogs got bitten by one of those.

Thank goodness you were paying attention and got Bailey to the Vet so fast. I hope she continues to improve.

Melanie


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

So glad to hear little Bailey is a bit better! :wub: Now sweet Bailey, you stay away from those nasty old snakes!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey is feeling much better this morning! She is eating more now and seems to be resting better. She's still scratching at the bite so I have to keep a very close eye on her so she doesn't get it infected. She barked at a cat yesterday afternoon so I know she must be feeling better. I was so happy to hear that bark again! The only problems that she has is that she is only eating boiled chicken (I posted a question about it in the food section) and she is afraid to go outside. I have to bring her and set her in the grass and pick her up when she's ready to go back inside. Hopefully she will get used to going out again but for now I understand that she is afraid and will be taking her when she needs to go. Thanks everyone for your prayers for her and everyone who has PM'd to ask how she was. We appreciate all of the love and kindness from everyone here at SM and are so thankful to be a part of such a wonderful group.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay, I'm so happy to hear she's doing better! 

Poor baby, that had to have been a really scary thing for her. I would be afraid to go outside after that too! I'm sure with all the love you are giving her and some time, she'll be back to enjoying the outdoors again.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So absolutely thrilled that she is doing better. I don't blame her either. I wouldn't go out there after that ordeal. Look at you Bailey girl barking at cats so soon. :chili:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

That's wonderful news. I hope little Bailey continues to improve and be back to her old self very soon.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just seeing this thread - how scary that must have been and what a nasty looking bite! Poor little :wub: Bailey, I'm glad she's
doing better and hope she gets back to her normal self very soon!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't imagine how terrified you must have been! I am so glad Bailey is home and all snuggled in. Will watch for updates.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

whew! So glad to see Bailey is acting like she feels better. In central Louisiana here. Louisiana has quite a selection of snakes...uughhh. I hope the wound starts looking better soon! That is one angry looking bite!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So good to find that she improves each day! I'm sure after her traumatic experience she is feeling very cautious about walking outside. 
Maybe once she is all bettr it will be different .... also if she still is afraid maybe take her to another area of grass and see how she is... maybe if she walks around somewhere else it will help her overcome the fear she has in her yard. However ,for now the quieter the better till she is completely healed!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm just seeing this thread as well....adding my well-wishes that Bailey recover quickly and completely.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Bailey is doing better. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

How is Bailey and how is the bite looking now?


----------

